# Products/ways to grow hair?



## amanda5858

So I'm showing for the first time in an ABGA show this October, so I need to get a little more hair on my does. All of them were slicked this past summer. What can I do to grow hair?


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure on that one. Maybe increase protein.


----------



## JohnJ

A feed additive like showtec fast fuel might help, it's supposed to help with hair growth. I'm sure other feed companies make something similar. Also, Sullivan's make a shampoo called vita hair volumizer, that I've also heard might help.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

people use gelatin capsules ???


----------



## teejae

what about black sunflower? A good handful in the feed or coconut oil small amount again in feed or seaweed meal? A good brushing could help? teejae


----------



## HoosierShadow

Maybe look into a product called Healthy Goat Coat. I know our TSC sells it I think it quart size. Read the label, but I think they say it promotes healthy coats and skin. 
We used the Healthy Coat for horses because we gave it to 6 does, active ingredients are the exact same for both species and it was cheaper for us to buy the gallon vs. pint. It smells REALLY good, apple flavor. The yearlings weren't huge fans of it though, but once the young does got used to it, they eat it up.
I just mix a little in their feed since we feed a pelleted feed. 

But definitely look into other options as well.


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Breeders who show beef cattle around here wash and brush their cows' hair twice a day, everyday because they say it helps grow it out...

I wonder if that would work with goats? :thinking:


----------



## HoosierShadow

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> Breeders who show beef cattle around here wash and brush their cows' hair twice a day, everyday because they say it helps grow it out...
> 
> I wonder if that would work with goats? :thinking:


Honestly, I wouldn't try it, goats seem to have sensitive skin, and I could see them getting dry skin. Maybe once a week or so? but I'd be careful doing more than that. We've had to wash goats 1-2x a week and they were getting some drier looking skin. The weaver goat conditioning spray works great for that though.


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

HoosierShadow said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't try it, goats seem to have sensitive skin, and I could see them getting dry skin. Maybe once a week or so? but I'd be careful doing more than that.


Good point.

Of course I would be too lazy to try giving a goat a bath twice a day! :lol:

Once every other week or so sounds like a better idea for goats, or just bathing and brushing the goats' coats a little more often than how much you already do.


----------



## Jessica84

When I showed beef that's what I was told on the hair as well.....washing. I just had nice slick animals because I was more worried about pneumonia


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Wash them with mane n tale shampoo once a week, blow dry, comb, and rolo brush the hair. Every night spray them down with pro foam(optional;for training hair) and a hair growth oil like revive(a little too heavy but works well if use small amount) or like Kleen Sheen. (These are cattle products) Leave them overnight and in the morning rinse them, blow dry, and rolo brush the hair. Do this daily. Train the hair to grow upwards and sorta forwards but at shows comb the hair backwards and upwards on legs. This makes the hair really stand up on show day.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Make sure after rinses they are sprayed down with a hair oil like the pink oil spray so the hair stays healthy and shiny.


----------

